# overnight parking



## 129618 (Nov 20, 2009)

is there free overnight parking at the french end of the channel tunnel. Thinking of doing a late crossing and sleeping before travelling on in the morning. 

Tishie


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Quite a few people stay in the Camping Car parking area of Cite Europe which is next door.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Quite a few people stay in the Camping Car parking area of Cite Europe which is next door.


The Cite Europe Aire has become a unsuitable overnight stop in recent months, see this.

*fright at Cite Europe shopping centre*
_
Post whistlinggypsy on Tue Sep 22, 2009 6:01 pm
At last we are home (15.00hrs today) but not after an uncomfortable occasion at the Cite Europe m/h park.

We arrived there to do a bit of very last minute shopping and had no problems while we were in the Mall, but when we returned and settled down for the night with a Red Wine or two and to watch a tv programme about a dysfunctional village full of Yarkies when I noticed 2 "nere do wells" in scruffy unwashed clothes carrying all their worldly belongings in a carrier bag.

They walked behind our m/h and I didn't at first take any notice, but then it dawned on me they never re-appeared and a sudden rocking caused me some consternation, so being a brave sort of chappie I asked Barbara to go take a look (only jesting) I went outside in a very nonchalant way when suddenly one of the little *astards jumped down from his attempt to get on the roof of the m/h and ran like the wind off toward the trees, being in perfect physical health a shouted a few verbal adjectives at him and decide discretion being the better part of valour, (I would never have caught the little sh*t anyway).

Anyway having a very high intellect it took me a few minutes more to remember there were two of the bugg*rs so I walked slowly around the m/h with a Red Wine looking at the ravishes of a 2500 mile trip when there he was, he had climbed under the rear of the van behind the rear axle and was curled up like a frightened rabbit.

To be perfectly frank I felt sorry for this one at first, but then I thought what if he waited there until we had gone to sleep then attempted to break in the m/h causing who knows what damage, but more than anything it frightened Barbara so much I had too
move off and go too the port ticket office area where we found dozens of m/hs already there, so they had also heard of the police raid about to take place to rid Calais of the jungle area these people had built.

I had a few hours kip but Barb. could not relax and had a bad night (what was left of it) so at 06.00hrs we went onto the tunnel check in to see if they would put us on an earlier than 08.40hrs crossing which they did (07.10hrs) so after a swift crossing we got home very quickly and without any holdups._

So I would recommend you go too the "sans billet" car park at the docks for a relaxing stop over, where there is a permanent police presence and cctv.

Bob


----------

